# Грыжа L4-L5



## MarinaSergeevna (30 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте!
1) Марина, 24 года, Москва
2) На данный момент напряжение в пояснице, легкие тянущие боли во время ЛФК, неприятные ощущения в ногах (тоже несильные).
3) До недавних времен беспокоила только шея, если много сижу, нервничаю, либо во время ПМС. Однако, 2 года назад я обращалась к мануальному терапевту по поводу шеи и он спросил при осмотре  не болит ли у меня поясница, были ли травмы? Тогда не болела, время шло и вот месяц назад заболела поясница. Боли были умеренные, но при этом отдавало в ягодицы, во внешнюю сторону бедра,  дней 5-7 отдавало в половые органы. Также болел голеностоп на правой ноге, но я это связывала с растяжением, которое получила за 3 недели до этого.
4) Два года как работаю в офисе, работа преимущественно сидячая, но я часто встаю потягиваюсь/прохаживаюсь и тд, почти каждый обед прогулка 30-40 минут. Вечером после работы тоже прогулка час/полтора,спортом не занимаюсь, могу размяться, потянуться, не более. Но все детство занималась эстрадными танцами. Спина заболела почти сразу как устроилась на новую работу: неудобный стул, кондиционер в пятую точку возможно сыграли свою роль, плюс растянула немного голеностоп, поэтому криво ходила и сидела, но это лишь мои предположения. Стул пока сменила на обычный "гостевой", подкладываю подушку.
5)После того как боли неделю не проходили, сходила на МРТ. Заключение прикрепляю. И снимки.
6) Сходила к неврологу, он провел осмотр, на его основании назначил: раствор Кокарнит 15 раз, Нимесил 14 дн по 1 порошку 2 раза в день, Мидокалм 10 дней.И 5 сеансов рефлексотерапии. Я все выполнила. Состояние улучшилось. Сейчас пью хондопротекторы, знаю, что особо не помогает, но пусть будут. Напряжение в пояснице сохраняется, оно стало меньше чем было, но все же. Когда подтягиваю левую ногу к животу, справа в пояснице начинает потягивать. Также сохранились остаточные неприятные ощущения в ногах, усиливаются во время длительного (от 30 минут) сидения. Ну и конечно страх повторения болей, куда уж без него.
Хотелось бы узнать по поводу физических упражнений: невролог посоветовал ходьбу и пилатес. Хожу я каждый день, но могу делать только ЛФК доктора Ступина для острого периода. От всего остального становится хуже, так же становится хуже от неумеренной ходьбы и после часа пик в метро. Не знаю, потяну ли я сейчас пилатес, не хотелось бы себе навредить, однако самой заниматься тоже не понимаю как. Вопросы:

1)Стоит ли мне обращаться к мануальному терапевту? Есть ли проблемы по этой части?
2)На что мне еще обратить внимание, учитывая мои снимки и жалобы?
3) Что лучше лфк дома, лфк в зале с тренажерами или пилатес?


----------



## AIR (30 Сен 2018)

MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> 1)Стоит ли мне обращаться к мануальному терапевту? Есть ли проблемы по этой части?


На пояснично-крестцовом уровне заметная мышечно-тоническая асимметрия,  нарушение статики..Явные показания для мануального осмотра. .


MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> 2)На что мне еще обратить внимание, учитывая мои снимки и жалобы?


На мышцы шеи, спины, поясницы, таза, ног...


MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> 3) Что лучше лфк дома, лфк в зале с тренажерами или пилат


Цигун с преподавателем. .


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (30 Сен 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ! Занятия начинать после мануального осмотра? Вы пишите про мышцы, это появилось от недостатка движения, неправильного движения или как результат травмы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2018)

MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> Вы пишите про мышцы, это появилось от недостатка движения, неправильного движения или как результат травмы?


Нога короче с детства, поэтому и сколиоз
Жили без учёта этого, поэтому мышцы работают неправильно и нагрузка на диски неверна.
Из-за неправильной работы мышц и нагрузки на диски вылезла грыжа не на стандартном месте LV-SI, а выше.
Нестандартное место поражения не позволило организму быстро приспособиться и саногенез (самовыздоровление),  будет идти медленнее и сложнее.
И там где другим наплевать, Вам надо разобраться и научиться жить с этим.


----------



## AIR (1 Окт 2018)

MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> Занятия начинать после мануального осмотра?


Не обязательно,  если инструктор по цигун достаточно квалифицированный. 


MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> Вы пишите про мышцы, это появилось от недостатка движения, неправильного движения или как результат травмы?


Чаще всего из-за неправильной посадки еще с начальной школы...  В дальнейшем сформировалась неправильная осанка и мышцы продолжали нагружаться статически асимметрично ... Вот и приехали..  С движениями также "не комильфо" , они стандарты, привычны и чисто механические... То есть привычно работающие группы мышц и привычно неработающие. .


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (1 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, интересно. А не подскажете в какую сторону разбираться? Возможно стельки?

И два года назад на приеме у мануального терапевта мне измеряли длину ног, вроде бы ничего про разницу не говорили. Это не может быть из-за того, что я криво легла на МРТ?)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Окт 2018)

Интернет-консультация -  это, конечно, хорошо, но очная консультация гораздо лучше.
Обратитесь с просьбой к докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу и (или) Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу об очной консультации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2018)

MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> Интересно. А не подскажете в какую сторону разбираться? Возможно стельки?


Изучить форум. Научиться правильному поведению при боли в спине, применению корсета, наведению порядка в позвоночнике и  поддержанию порядка в позвоночнике.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (1 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, поведение соблюдаю, корсет при уборке, в магазин/метро надеваю, делаю ЛФК. По поводу разной длины ног, надо делать какие-то снимки?


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (10 Ноя 2018)

Две недели назад начала болеть левая нога, боль начинается под медианной лодыжкой и идет к подъему. Мешающая работать боль появлялась после 12, то есть после половины рабочего дня в офисе, если пройтись- проходила, потом появлялась опять. Такая же боль была при ходьбе дольше 20 минут. Также при ходьбе происходит напряжение (больше справа) начиная от поясницы, постепенно переходит  в верхнюю, а потом наружную часть ягодицы. На этой неделе к концу дня добавилась пульсирующая боль над задним проходом. Все эти ощущения снимаются сменой положения, особенно если полежать минут 10, но на работе полежать к сожалению не где. Просыпаюсь по своим ощущениям здоровой и каждый раз надеюсь, что это навсегда, но к середине рабочего дня надежды тают . Легкие мурашки, холодок присутствуют с августа, проходят при смене положения это мне не особо мешает.
Матрас сменила на удобный, делаю лфк, под спину при сидении подушка, в транспорте корсет, делаю перерывы в работе, сейчас долго ходить не могу, но хожу спокойным шагом по улице 20- реже 30 минут 3 раза в день, очень стараюсь, но результата пока что нет. Думаю, стоит сказать, что у меня очень возбудимая нервная система, часто краснею, потеют ладони, в прошлом депрессия, думаю это дало свои плоды и конечно быстрого выздоровления не жду. Пусть будет медленно, но верно , очень не хочется обострений.
*Заметила, что мне не назначают никаких процедур, только лекарства и была иглорефлексотерапия.  Неврологический осмотр отрицательной динамики (по сравнению с выпиской в конце сентября) не показал, то есть нпвс и миорелаксанты помогли с неприятными ощущениями, но ненадолго. На этот раз невролог выписал: 1.раствор бетаспан депо 7 мг/мл в/м № 5, через день  2. габапентин 300 мг по 1 капсуле на ночь - 50 дн. Я стараюсь доверять лечению, но тут одолевают сомнения*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2018)

В чем сомнение?


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (10 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В чем сомнение?


Я думала, что такие уколы назначают при постоянной сильной боли, у меня не постоянная, утром не болит, сплю ночью хорошо. Никаких физиопроцедур и других также мне не назначали, это все неэффективно в моем случае? боюсь,что раз после прежнего лечения все вернулось,то и после этого вернётся


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2018)

Так надо привести позвоночник в порядок.Так чтобы пораженный сегмент минимально работал, а здоровые работали хорошо. Возврат боли связан с тем что пораденный сегмент опять задвигался. 
Если делать такие препараты, то делать их локально непосредственно под пораженный сегмент, под суставы, можно в мёд поперечные мышцы. В общем воздействии это не совсем верно, но хотя бы что-то.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (10 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, то есть уколы только на боль влияют, если могу терпеть, можно не делать? Подскажите, пожалуйста, что я могу сделать еще чтобы привести позвоночник в порядок. Про лфк и мануальную терапию, ортопедические подушки в офис понимаю. Также обращалась к ортопеду, сделала стельки, но в острый период  к ним тяжело привыкать, пришлось пока что снять. Прочитала уже весь форум, есть еще что-то, что я могу сделать? или это вопрос времени? очень хочется разобраться


----------



## лыжник (10 Ноя 2018)

@MarinaSergeevna, а вы правильно ходите, или просто так....двигаетесь ?


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (10 Ноя 2018)

лыжник написал(а):


> @MarinaSergeevna, а вы правильно ходите, или просто так....двигаетесь ?


добрый вечер. На осмотре у ортопеда мне сказали, что у меня плоскостопие и приведенные стопы, получается как ни старайся правильной походки без хороших стелек не будет, так как опора не правильная. А так хожу обычно стопы параллельно, никаких особенностей нет. Думаю стельки в моем случае дадут хороший вспомогательный эффект.


----------



## лыжник (10 Ноя 2018)

На Ютубе полно видео как нужно ходить правильно. Для этого обязательно нужно включать пальцы ног....ну в общем посмотрите, это очень сложно привыкать, и болеть сухожилия около колен начнут и наверное ещё что нибудь, допустим икра, ягодичная.....я хожу, но я неработающий пенсионер, мне легче, вам конечно сложней. Но не изменив походки и то как вы сидите, думаю сложно выздороветь


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (11 Ноя 2018)

Добавлю почему появились сомнения в назначениях врача. После снятия обострения в прошлый раз был назначен хондроптотектор Терафлекс Адванс (который с НПВС) 6 Нед по 1 таб 3 раза в день, пропила и теперь очень жалею при отмене тошнота и головные боли


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> Добавлю почему появились сомнения в назначениях врача. После снятия обострения в прошлый раз был назначен хондропротектор Терафлекс Адванс (который с НПВС) 6 Нед по 1 таб 3 раза в день, пропила и теперь очень жалею при отмене тошнота и головные боли


И как это связано? К этому препарату нет привыкания.


MarinaSergeevna написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, то есть уколы только на боль влияют, если могу терпеть, можно не делать? Подскажите, пожалуйста, что я могу сделать еще чтобы привести позвоночник в порядок. Про лфк и мануальную терапию, ортопедические подушки в офис понимаю. Также обращалась к ортопеду, сделала стельки, но в острый период  к ним тяжело привыкать, пришлось пока что снять. Прочитала уже весь форум, есть еще что-то, что я могу сделать? или это вопрос времени? очень хочется разобраться


Начинайте носить стельки по 39 минут, прибавляя минимум по 5-10.
Пришли на работу и сняли. Потом все позже и позже снимаем.
Что можете сделать?
Начать перечисленное - лфк, мануальную терапию, подушки, корсеты, стельки.
Что делаете - то? Знают все, а регулярно ходят на тренировки с инструктором- единицы.

Если боль терпимая, то чаще всего не надо никаких лекарств.
А вот попадаетесь ли Вы в это "чаще всего"?
Назначение стероидов длительного действия возможно, но у этого препарата выраженное местное действие и применение его без этого учёта, то есть без локального применения, возможно, но не столь эффективно.

Если терпимо, то зачем весь разговор.
Терпим и боремся - помогаем организму справиться с болезнью.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (11 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое вам спасибо за такой подробный ответ. Вас поняла, знать и делать это разные вещи. Делаю пока что то на что хватает денег, подушки да была под поясницу теперь есть по попу, стельки да около часа в день,ЛФК к сожалению пока дома 2 раза в день, корсет использую. К мануальному терапевту записалась.
Боль терпимая вообще, но становится невозможно нормально работать последние 3-4 часа рабочего дня, утром, по выходным вообще очень даже терпимо. Вот я и пытаюсь понять,если я за неделю как мне выписали проколю пять уколов бетаспана поможет ли мне это, мне кажется,что если и поможет, то очень ненадолго.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Лфк какого периода?
Если боль при выполнении?

Бетаспан депо - 1 раз в неделю
А лучше найдите того кто сделает блокаду с этим препаратом.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (11 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лфк какого периода?
> Если боль при выполнении?


Делала вашу подострый и немножко из ремиссии, боли не было, сейчас опять так как обострение вернулась к острому , в нем без боли могу делать весь первый и почти весь второй этап, если делать мало повторов 5-7
Про препарат спасибо за совет, мой врач делает блокады, но в моем случае не счёл нужным, меня больше всего смутило как раз то,что колоть через день


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Если делаете второй, то делать первый не надо.
Количество подходов увеличивайте понемногу, но увеличивайте до 10, после можно переход к следующему этапу.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (15 Ноя 2018)

Вопросов нет напишу для своей девичьей памяти. бетаспан делать не стала. назначили атаракс на ночь на 1 месяц и давно пора; катадалон на 5 дней и при боли, но в аптеках сказали, что он запрещен и аналогов особо нет, почитала инструкцию довольно интересно, думаю могло бы помочь. Пока терплю. Продолжаю лфк, ввожу стельки постепенно, корсет и тд. работаю неделю из дома можно жить, как буду сидеть в офисе, где рядом нет кровати не знаю, кроме как каждый день пить обезболивающие. Пока стандартно: болят ноги при сидении, стягивает ягодицу и бедро при ходьбе дольше 20 минут (в корсете могу дольше идти), к вечеру и в течении дня после обеда ноет поясница.


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (24 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, могут ли эти боли быть спровоцированы не грыжей l4l5 и не мышцами?Поясница практически не беспокоит, но очень беспокоят тянущие, ноющие боли в стопах, больше всего внутри от лодыжки к подъему, над пяткой, чувство стянутости с внешней стороны стопы, выше ноги не болят. Боль сильнее всего во время сидения, но присутствует и в других положениях, просыпаюсь с утра- лежа болей почти нет. Могут ли это быть проблемы с суставами? Может быть это не неврологическая проблема и мне надо к другому врачу? Боюсь протянуть и запустить , в поликлинике назначили пока общий анализ крови и мочи, может нужно еще что-то сдать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2018)

Может конечно.
Плантарный фасцит, ахиллит, энтезиты


----------



## MarinaSergeevna (24 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо. А к кому просить направление, ревматолог?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2018)

Ортопеду


----------

